# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Kuvia vaunusta 153

## Rattivaunu

HKL 153 näyttäytyi julkisuudessa ensimmäistä kertaa ollen linjalla 6 ylimääräisenä vuorona 3.10.2005. Tätä ennen vaunu ei kuullemma ollut liikkunut kaupungilla. Mutta tässä kuvia.

----------


## 339-DF

Eipä kyllä tuo vaunu komeudellaan häikäise. Nyt, kun varioiden korjausaikataulu on tiedossa, niin voitaneen olettaa, että nämä ovat liikenteessä ainakin elokuuhun 2007 asti. L'Oréalin sopimus taasen oli vuoden mittainen, jos muistan oikein. Mitähän sitten tapahtuu, uudet teippauksetko?

----------


## JE

Saisivat maalata vaunut Helsingin väreihin. Ei luulisi olevan ylivoimainen tehtävä.

----------


## Piirka

> Eipä kyllä tuo vaunu komeudellaan häikäise. Nyt, kun varioiden korjausaikataulu on tiedossa, niin voitaneen olettaa, että nämä ovat liikenteessä ainakin elokuuhun 2007 asti. L'Oréalin sopimus taasen oli vuoden mittainen, jos muistan oikein. Mitähän sitten tapahtuu, uudet teippauksetko?


Makuasioita. Näistä kolmesta tuo 153 on mielestäni tyylikkäin. Kun sitten nykyinen mainossopimus raukeaa, niin musta vaunu voisi sen jälkeen mainostaa tamperelaista perinnemakkaraherkkua :P 

nääs Piirka

----------

